# Thanksgiving Weekend Betta Sale 2 for 1....!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Special is Over now!

Here are the males available.

Super Black HMPK $35









Platinum Red HM $25 
sorry no pic of this guy but he's very very nice, similar in color to this one







.

This will be the last time I will have Bettas available, other than what I raise from now on, so grab them now....you snooze, you looze!

Pickup in Burlington only, or at the Octoberfish show/auction on Oct 30th in Kitchener!


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Is the fish similar to the last pic still available? I've been wanting to try Bettas for a while but couldn't get out to the auction... It's not a dragon is it(I think that's how you described it)?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Norman, yes he is and I have a very nice female to go with him. I will be bringing them out to the GTA/Markham area next weekend...can meet up with you then.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok I'll take them! Now tell me pls, I have a 35 gallon tank in which is a 2" common Pleco that my friend could no longer house...asides from him being messy and me having to do a lot of water changes, would he get along with the bettas? I feel sorry for him and will keep him for a while longer if they can co-exist in peace. Otherwise I'll have to rehome him. Next weekend works if we can meet up. I live in Beeton so it's a bit of a drive and I wouldn't want to do it on a long weekend...

Edited to add...I know nothing about Bettas...can you recommend a favorite book on them that I could get myself by any chance?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh boy...I've been doing some research and have come to the conclusion that I cant provide the proper homes for these Bettas... It wouldn't work for my tank after all... Sorry but I'm going to have to back out! Gorgeous fish though!


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

What is involved in housing both male and female?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Correct me someone if I'm wrong...but the female must be removed once she has laid the eggs or the male can kill her??


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

If you are not intending on breeding them right away or ever, you can keep both in the same tank with a divider in the middle. You can use a 2.5 gallon with glass insert or use one of the tank dividers that you buy at Big Als which you cut to fit either a 5 or 10 gallon tank. You can plant the tank, or not whichever you like.

Bettas don't need a lot of things to keep them happy just nice clean water, so a small filter like the Marina I25 which hangs inside and you just change the cartridge once a month (3.99 for packet of 2) will be sufficient.

Don't over feed them and add a little pinch of aquarium salt to their water with a water conditioner like Amquel + (which is what I use here) or Topfin from Big Als, but not Prime! 

Bettas can live up to 5 years if the conditions are kept good. They are some of the most beautiful and personable fish on this planet, and I for one don't like to not have one in my house to look at. 

Breeding is hectic and takes a lot of time and patience, but worthwhile in the long run if that's your thing.

I bred my lovely Platinum Gold Dragon pair recently and now the babies are 3 weeks old and developing the dorsal fins....they will grow very quickly now, and soon I will see whether the parents have been duplicated.

I have 10 babies, so not a lot to look after.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Do the dividers have slots to allow water flow? Only have 1 5.5g with an AC20 at the moment. 

Why not Prime?

I don't plan to breed them now or ever just a bedroom decoration. I'm currently looking for a second 5.5g to house one so each would have their own tank.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes the dividers are made of a mesh material that allows the water to flow thru. I have one here! Big Als has 5 gallon tanks at good prices.

I don't like Prime because I lost a lot of bettas once from using it...just my personal choice! 

Bettas don't swim around much, they are lazy fish, so a tank bigger than a 2.5 gallon really isn't necessary, its the water quality that counts in keeping them alive for a long time.

One of my Bettas lives in a acrylic reptile container...the ones with the handles on the lids. He LOVES it...Ive had him in glass 2.5 tanks and he just lays at the bottom, but in this reptile plastic 1 gallon, he swims around, floats on the plants at the top and sleeps, checks the perimeters for danger etc 

He gets it changed out every other day and is very happy with his little house! Don't ask me why he likes it, but he does, so I just let him have what he wants.

Right now he's checking out the baby koi Angel fish in the next tank...maybe thinking he can chase them or something


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I had a betta before in my 5.5g and he did explore the entire tank, my driftwood piece in it wouldn't allow a divider. I really like the setup so will look for a second tank. Which would you say is more active swimmers, the male or female?


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Great looking bettas Anna.
i liked the black copper hm =( lol

glwts


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Sunny, that one is sold already! Did you see the Super Black HMPK?
He is gorgeous!!!

By the way I will not be bringing in any more Bettas! I have decided that it is too costly for me to do this, so whatever I have left is for sale and that's all there is folks!!! 

I may breed the Show Winning Black/Yellow OVHM to my black/yellow HM female after Octoberfish show on Oct 30th just for the heck of it, and because he is sooo special it would be a pity to not use him and the female


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

yea too bad its sold already!

I have no more space for more fish haha! been kind of busy so its hard to keep up with maintenances now as well lol.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It is to bad, that is one nice looking fish.


----------



## bettafanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

hello just wondering if you will be selling any betta's at okoberfish? i would love to grab some when i go


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I wont have any in the Auctions!

If you want a particular Betta that is on this thread, I can bring it with me...but they frown on private sales, so the exchange will be done outside and not in the hall.

That way it is just a delivery I am making and nothing to do with the club's auction.

I will be showing a few that will be offered....not the Black/Orange guy as he is NO longer available, I am keeping him to breed. 

Here are some that will be at the Show, and offered for sale now to be picked up there. These are coming in from Thailand on Thursday next week and will not be available for pickup until after the show!

If you want a particular one and can have someone pick it up for you that is going to be at the show/auction, you can email me now and I will put a hold on it for you.

I will not be coming out to Markham until after Christmas! So if you want one of these 4 fabulous Bettas, arrange with someone going to the show/auction on this board to get them to pick it up for you, or you will have to drive out to Burlington to get it from me.

This is Betta #5412 He is Black with Orange OVHM butterfly. Price is $55









This is Betta # 6009 He is a Super Black HM and very hard to find! Price is $50 SOLD









This is Betta # 3527 He is a Tri-band OVHM and is priced at $55









* Not only did this male take 1st Place Prize he won

*** BEST IN SHOW AT BRANTFORD ****

He is a Blue/Orange OVHM dragon, very unique coloring NO LONGER FOR SALE!!!









This will be the last Bettas I will have available until afte New Year.
thanks


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Nice Bettas! Too bad i wouldnt be able to find time to grab one of those or i def would.


----------



## bettafanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

hello i will be at the octoberfish might be showing some of my betta's too but just really going to grab a couple betta's mainly females but i would love to take a look at your imports


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Welcome to come take a look at the ones in the Show, just say HI...I will be setting up around 9am, am short with red hair, can't miss me  just ask anyone for Anna.

Have a few people will be looking at them there, and the show doesn't start till 10 am, so still time to browse.

Good luck with your Bettas! It should be a good sized show I think, there were quite a few last year....lots of competition!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Please see update on what's left and the price on my 1st post. thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My Orange/Black prize winner was beaten by another of my Bettas! He only got 2nd place to the gorgeous HUGE finned Blue Orange dragon boy! 

We won 1st and 2nd place Male Bettas, 1st and 2nd place Female Bettas and Best in Show with the Blue/orange dragon boy. What a great fun day it was.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> My Orange/Black prize winner was beaten by another of my Bettas! He only got 2nd place to the gorgeous HUGE finned Blue Orange dragon boy!
> 
> We won 1st and 2nd place Male Bettas, 1st and 2nd place Female Bettas and Best in Show with the Blue/orange dragon boy. What a great fun day it was.


thats great to hear. Congrats!!


----------

